# Help from an R58 Mk2 owner with vernier calipers please



## dan1502

I'll go into the reason for this apparently strange request in more detail when I have time but would someone mind accurately measuring the width of their main group head body exactly in line with the centres of the chassis mounting studs/holes please, ideally with vernier calipers and when cold?

Much appreciated.

Dan


----------



## dan1502

Anyone? I guess any recent E61 Rocket would do as presumably the groupheads are the same.


----------



## Wobin19

sorry no vernier here, would just be a ruler job. Also, not exactly sure which dimension you actually want from your description. Clarify and I will get a ruler out if thats good enough.


----------



## dan1502

It's probably not accurate enough and you might struggle to measure it without calipers. There are two mounting studs which go from the back of the main grouphead body to bolt it to the chassis of the machine. When looking at the machine from the front it is the width of the grouphead I want vertically in line with the centres of the studs/holes. There is an issue with mine which I'm pretty certain is a manufacturing defect. It seems the grouphead body may have been cast badly and a little narrow as the chassis hole edges extend beyond it on both sides. The walls by the studs seem to be too thin and there are small bulges caused by weak walls and tightening of the grouphead body. I want to confirm this is in fact the isssue. I didn't measure the group of my Expobar before selling it but did compare them visually and the walls were definitely thicker. Rocket are being totally uncooperative and I don't want to abuse Bella Barista's good will as they didn't supply the machine.


----------



## 7493

I have a vernier but not sure which dimension you're after. (Giotto)


----------



## 7493

It's tapered. 71.74mm at the widest point.


----------



## El carajillo

Checked E 61 on a Verona = 70.83 mm


----------



## hotmetal

Not sure if I've measured the right bit, but this is my early R58.

71.39

Hope that helps? Seems like there will be some variance, even taking into account people's calipers which may not be 100% (mine are from Halfrauds LOL!)


----------



## dan1502

Thanks guys. It's as I suspected. Mine is about 65 - 66 mm so about 5 - 6mm out which would account for the thin wall thickness. Very odd. Given that after an email from the general manager of Rocket to which I asked the same question to establish the problem (on the basis that if it was a manufacturing fault I wanted to know whether they would be willing to supply an upper body excluding internals at a reasonable cost) was ignored I don't hold out much hope of them assisting me but I shall send another email and see. I shall also try once again to contact the seller to see whether he can shed any light on this. He said I should call him if I found any problems and seemed a decent professional guy but when I tried to contact him about this he ignored my calls. It seems to work fine though but I would prefer it to be right and don't want to have to buy a full group head when just the body should suffice. I'm surprised by the attitude of Rocket though given I haven't asked for a freebie.


----------



## dan1502

An update on this. I have since had a conversation with the general manager of Rocket who has offered an entirely appropriate and reasonable resolution. It was good to have had the opportunity to talk over the phone as it's always difficult to judge the intended tone of emails and I think we were perhaps both misinterpreting each other to a degree in this regard. It is now clear to me that Rocket do stand by their products and reputation. It's also probably worth mentioning that the part in question is manufactured by a third party.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers for the update. Good to hear that the mothership are good guys after all! I was a bit surprised to hear they didn't reply so glad it was all a misunderstanding. Let us know how you get on - I do love my R58 and hope you will too once it's all tickety-boo.


----------



## d_lash

Very glad to hear you are getting somewhere with this, Dan. Looking to forward to hearing it's all sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## El carajillo

Glad you are making headway:good:


----------

